# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  تفضل لتتعلّم (تحليل خط اليد)

## بيسان

*إخواني أخواتي الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحببت أن أنقل لكم هذا الموضوع الذي يتكلم عن (تحليل خط اليد)
متمنياً الاستفادة للجميع

==========

علم الجرافولوجي ( تحليل خط اليد ) 

--------------------------------

فيا ترى ما هو هذا البرنامج؟؟؟
يُعْرَفُ علم تحليل الشخصية (الفراسة) من خلالالخط بعلم الجرافولوجي Graphology والذي يعني علم الشكل أو الرسم.

ويعتبرعلماء الجرافولوجي أن الخط هو عبارة عن (قراءة المخ) أو قراءة للجهاز العصبيوالحركي على الورق لدى الإنسان. 

والمتمرس في هذا العلم يطلق عليه graphologist (جرافولوجست) أي الخبير في تحليل الرسم أو الشكل. 

دعونانُعرّف الشخصية أولاً:

هو كل جسم له ارتفاع وظهور، إنسانا كان أو غير إنسان،أما الإنسان فلفظ الشخصية يمثل الجانب المادي منه، أما الجانب الروحي فقد استخدمالعرب ألفاظا أخرى للتعبير عنه، وعليه فإن معنى كلمة الشخصية بالمفهوم الذي نعرفهونتكلم عنه في هذا الكتاب هو ما يشمل باطن وظاهر الإنسان.

وقد عرف الشخصيةعلماء النفس بأنها:
مجموعة ما لدى الفرد من استعدادات ودوافع ونزعات وشهواتوغرائز فطرية وبيولوجية وكذلك ما لديه من نزعات واستعدادات مكتسبة.

وقد أورد (جوردون ألبورت) في كتابه (الشخصية) ما يقرب من خمسين تعريفا أو معنى مختلفاللشخصية!!.

إن برنامج تحليل الشخصية عن طريق خط اليد وقوته اللامحدودة تعطيك القدرة على:

1. التعرف على شخصيتك الخاصة ونظامك المفضل في التعامل مع الآخرين
2. فهم ومعرفة النفسيات البشرية وبالتالي تحقيق الألفة والتوافق التام معهم
3. معرفة أنماط البشر وكيفية تفكيرهم لتحقيق الإنسجام والتواصل معهم
4. فن التأثير في الآخرين
5. ابهار الآخرين بما ستستكشفه من سلوكياتهم
6. تحليل تام للشخصية بحيث يصبح الشخص الذي أمامك وكأنه كتاب مفتوح

إن كان يأخذ منا نصف ساعة، أقل أو أكثر للتعرف على النظام التمثيلي لأي شخص من خلال علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية، فإننا نستطيع التعرف على النظام التمثيلي لأي شخص عن طريق خط اليد في أقل من عشر ثوان!! وسوف يدرك ذلك من يتابع معنا هذا البرنامج إن شاء الله 

دعونا أولا وقبل كل شيء أن نعرف فيم يبحث علم الجرافولوجي: 

أظنكم تريدون ذلك، أليس كذلك؟؟

فإليكموه...

يمكن لمحلل الخط أن يكتشف:
* النظام التمثيلي للشخص (بصري – سمعي – حسي) من خلال نظرة واحدة فقط إلى الخط (يعني عشر ثواني على الأكثر)!!
* هل الشخص مزاجي
* هل قائد
* هل يحب المؤانسة
* هل ذو طاقة عالية
* هل يحترم الذات
* هل تلقائي
* هل عدواني
* هل اجتماعي
* هل ناضج
* هل دبلوماسي
* هل عصبي
* هل واعي
* هل حماسي
* هل عاطفي (رومانسي)
* هل مُثَابر
* هل لطيف
* هل ذو تَفْكير واضح
* هل أمين
* هل ودّي
* هل متفائل
* هل متعاون
* هل إنطوائي الذات
* هل صبور
* هل قوي الإرادة
* هل كثير الكلام
* هل مقتصد أو بخيل
* هل مهمل
* هل كريم
* هل مغامر
* مدى ثقة الشخص بنفسه
* هل مثير
* هل مُتَلَهِّف
* هل عجول
* هل معادي
* هل خجول
* هل غير ودّي
* هل مندفع
* هل سلمي
* هل ذكي
* هل متهكم
* هل تحليلي
* هل منجز في العملِ
* هل يجيد الحكم على الأشياء
* هل مرن
* هل موضوعي
* هل مبدع
* هل منضبط
* هل مبادر
* هل منشد للكمال
* هل باحث
* هل منظم
* هل حاسم
* هل لديه قدرة للوصول إلى التفاصيلِ (محقق)
* هل شخصية ناعمة
* هل عامل مجدّ
* هل مسؤول 

كل هذه العوامل وغيرها يمكن للخط أن يعكسها.


يتبع*

----------


## بيسان

*وبسبب قدرة هذا العلم في كشف وتحليل دقيق جدا للشخصية، فإنه يدرس فيأرقى الجامعات العالمية في أمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا وغيرها من الدولالمتقدمة في مجال العلم والتكنولوجيا كقسم من أقسام علم النفس ، ولهذا العلماستخدامات كثيرة لا حصر لها ، سيتعلمها من يتابع معنا هذا البرنامج بإذن الله.

كما أسلفنا بأن الجرافولوجي هو علم الرسم أو الشكل في اللغة الإنجليزية ويقصد بهالشكل الذي يرسم على الورق.

وذكرنا أن محللي الخط (ممارسوا هذا العلم) يرونأن الخط عبارة عن قراءة للمخ والجهاز العصبي والحركي على الورق لدى الإنسان، بمعنىآخر هو قراءة ما يدور في خلد الشخص أو ما يدور في عقله.

لذا نرى أن بعضا من الدول المتقدمة تستخدم هذا العلم في الشركات الكبيرة وخاصة في إدارات التوظيف، كماوأن البعض الآخر يستعمله لكشف هوية المجرمين وغيرهم!!.

وقد ظهر علم تحليلالشخصية (الفراسة) من خلال الخط في بداية القرن التاسع عشر، وكان للغرب دور كبير فيوَضْع قواعده وأصوله وخاصة في فرنسا، إلا أن الطبيب الإيطالي (كاميلو بالدي) أستاذالطبِّ في جامعةِ (بولوجنا) يعتبر أول من كتب عن كيفية فهم الأشخاص من خلال خطاليد، حيث ظهر أول نشرة له في سنة 1622م بعنوان (كيف نحكم على الطبيعة وسلوك الشخصمن خلال خط اليد) باللغة اليونانية.

كما وللألمان دور كبير في تطوير هذاالعلم حيث أنشأ الفيلسوف ( لُودْوينج كليجس) الجمعية الألمانية للجرافولوجي وذلكسنة 1897م وقد قام بدراسة الخط من ناحية الحركة - السرعة - المسافات بين الحروف - وقوة الضغط على الورق. 

و قد قام العالم الإنجليزي (روبرت سودر) بإصدار أولنشرة له عن ( الخط والشخصية ) في إنجلترا وأمريكا. 

أما في سويسرا فقد قامالعالمان (ماكس بولرير – كارل جنج) بكتابة ( الرموز في الخط ) سنة1931م. 

وفي أمريكا يعتبر (لويس رايس) مؤسس الجمعية الأمريكية للجرافولوجي، السببفي الإعتراف بهذا العلم رسميا وقبول تدريسه كقسم من أقسام علم النفس في مجموعة منالمعاهد والجمعيات العلمية في العالم.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفراسة كانتمعروفة لدى العرب من مئات السنين ولكنها كانت مقتصرة على فئة قليلة من الناس ولهاطابع آخر لا علاقة لها بالخط، حيث كانت علامات يهتدون من خلالها للوصول لأمر ما (كتتبع الأثر) وهي حركة الإنسان أو الحيوان على الرمال مثلا، أو بمعنى آخر قراءةحركة الأرجل على الرمال، ولم تكن الفراسة علم يدرس، بل كان الأعرابي يتوارثه عنأبيه وأبيه عن جده وهكذا!! 

وقد برع بعض العرب في الفراسة، حيث كان أحدهميتفرس باستعمال حاسة النظر في الحكم على الأشياء، كتمييز الخيول العربية الأصيلة منغيرها.

الرسومات العفوية (الشخبطة) التي تصدر من الشخص وعلاقتها بالشخصية:

وهنالابد من معرفة أمور مهمة قبل معرفة نوع وشكل الشخبطة وهي موقعِ الشخبطةِ علىالصفحةِ:

في وسط الصفحة: تعنى أن الشخص بحاجة للإنتباه، لا يحب الغموض، لهحاجة للحرية.

في يمين الصفحة: تفكيره مركز على الماضي، سريع الفهم، حسّاس،يخاف من كشف حقيقته.

في شمال الصفحة : تفكيره مركز على المستقبل، يحبالحياة، منجز في عمله.

في أعلى الصفحة: متحمس، روحاني، له نظرة غير عملية،له خيال واسع.

في أسفل الصفحة: عنده نظرة حرجة للحياة، أحياناًكآبة.

كما وأن تَظليل الحروف أحياناً مجرّد تعبير عن الملل، ويُمْكِنُ أَنْيُشيرَ إلى القلقِ، قلة الثقة بالنّفسِ، تَوَتّر، وأحياناً سلوك إلزامي و/ أَو قلةالإيمانِ أو تقدير الذات.

أرجو من الإخوة والأخوات أن يرسموا على ورقة بيضاء غير مسطرة أو يتخيلوا هذه الأشكال الأربعة (الدائرة - المربع - النجمة - المثلث) ثم يختاروا ما يميلون إليه من شكل قبل قراءة معانيها ومن ثم قراءة معانيها في الأسفل*

----------


## بيسان

*الدائرة وتعني أن الشخص :• كريم
• متعاون
• يحب السلام
• مسامح
• سلمي
• كتوم ولكنه ينتقم بقوة إذا غضب ( اتق شر الحليم إذا غضب)
• صبور
• متفتح
• حليم
• غالبا هاديء عندالتحدث
• عادة يميل إلى اللون الأزرق.


المربع ويعني:
• محدود فيالتعامل مع الآخرين
• طاقته محبوسة
• هدوءه ظاهر
• مقتصد
• حذر
• متوتر نوعا ما من الداخل
• يستجيب للضغوط الخارجية
• عادة يضغط بقوة علىالورق عند الكتابة
• في العادة يميل إلى اللون الأصفر.

النجمة وتعني:
• متزن
• منضبط
• يجيد الحكم على الأشياء
• منتظم الطاقة
• يحقق ما يطلب منه
• مرن
• حساس
• هاديء
• منجز في عمله
• موضوعي
• مثالي في التعامل
• يميل إلى اللون البرتقالي عادة

المثلث ويعني:
• حكمه سريع على الأشياء
• طاقته عالية(عصبي)
• يتعرض للضغوطبسرعة
• سريع الانفعال
• حاسم
• مندفع
• يمكن أن يعبر عن رأيه دونالنظر إلى العواقب
• عجول
• شخصية قوية
• مزاجي
• متعب في التعامل
• عادة يميل إلى اللون الأحمر

الخطوط والأشكال المتكررة توحي عن شخص: 
• صبور
• مثابر
• منهجي
• لديهقدرة فائقة على التَركيز
• كتابته متجانسة
• عادة يكون دبلوماسيا (حكيم)
• قد يكون ماهرا في المراوغة
• مبدع
• ذو تَفْكير واضح

الورود والأزهار توحي عن شخص: 
• اجتماعي ودود
• حسّاس
• يحب الدفء
• متفتح
• شخصية ناعمة*

----------


## بيسان

رسم الحيوانات والأسماك والطيور توحي عن شخص:
• يحب الدفاع وحمايةالآخرين (غالبا تكون عند موظفي الخدمات الاجتماعية)
• يحبّ الحيوانات
• حسّاس
• معبر
• يحب الهدوء وراحة البال

رسم القلوب توحي عن شخص: 
• عاطفيّ أو عاشق
• عادة لديه قدرة على استمالة قلوب الآخرين
• يحبالمؤانسة
• لطيف
• رومانسي

رسم وسائل النقل المُخْتَلِفةِ توحي عن شخص: 
• يحب السفر
• يحب العطلات
• اجتماعي
• متفتح
• مرح
• لديهروح المغامرة
• يحب الحياة

رسم كُتُبُ متراكمة بعضها فوق بعض توحي عن شخص: 
• مجهد (متعَب) قد ينهار بسهولة
• مثابر
• انطوائي

رسم أنواع الفواكه والطعام توحي عن شخص: 
• يحب الأكل أو قد يكون على العكس يحب التخفيفوالتخسيس (لأنه حارم نفسه منها)

خطوط متقاطعة ومتشابكة توحي عن شخص: 
• يحس بالإختناق وكأنه مسجون 
• لديه رغبة للحريةِ 
• يَشْعرُ بأنّ أعمالَهمقيّدة

رسم الأسلحة كالمسدّسات، المدافع، السيوف توحي عن شخص: 
• يحبالمنافسة
• الحاجة لإثْبات الرجولةِ
• يحب الجنس عادة

رسم السلم أوعتبات الدرج توحي عن شخص: 
• طموح ويحب التقدم للأمام
• متفائل
• منشدللكمال

رسم الأشكال القضيبية توحي عن شخص: 
• لديه غريزة جنسية قوية
• يحب الجنس أو أي حاجة لعَرْض الذكورةِ
• متلهف
• جريء

----------


## بيسان

*إليكم المجموعة الثالثة من الأشكال والرسومات العفوية (الشخبطة) وعلاقتها بشخصيةالإنسان...

رسم الأشكال الهندسية المتفرقة(مربعات - مثلثات - دوائر............. إلخ) توحي عن شخص: 
• تفكيره مُنظَّم
• لديه مهارات ومخططجيد 
• لديه وضوح فيما يفكر فيه
• كفاءته عالية

أشكال متنوعةومُخْتَلِفة كالنجوم، والشمس، والقمر، وأجرام سماوية توحي عن شخص: 
• متفاؤل
• طموح 
• منشد للكمال
• لديه قدرة للوصول إلى التفاصيلِ (محقق)
• يرغب في إثبات نفسه
• عادة تجده يكتب بخط كبير أو يبدأ كتابته بحروفكبيرة أو يمد في الحروف.

رسم الأشكال المُجرّدة (خطوط أو رسم عشوائي ليس لهاأي دلالة) توحي عن شخص: 
• متَوتر 
• لديه صعوبة وإضطرابات في التركيزِ
• غالبا ما يكون عصبيا.
• عادة لديه فراغ كبير في حياته لا يحسناستغلاله

رسم الألعاب الذهنية المخططة (X & O) والشطرنج مثلا توحي عنشخص: 
• تنافسي
• يَلْعبُ من أجل الفوز
• يتميز باختلافات كبيرة مِنْالأطوالِ في كتابة الحروف
• كتابته سريعة
• يشبك عادة بين الحروف
• ذوحماس قوي أو عصبية زائدة

رسم الوجوهِ الجميلةِ توحي عن شخص:• يحبّ الناسِ
• يَرى إيجابيات الناسِ وعادة لا يلتفت إلى السلبيات
• حسّاس
• حسنالطّبع
• متفائل
• لديه قدرة على جذب الآخرين إلى نفسه
• يحب الصداقة
• يَتمتّعُ بالنشاطاتِ والأحداثِ الإجتماعيةِ
• يهتَمُّ بالآخرينِ
• لَهُ حاجةللقربِ والتدخّلِ الإجتماعيِ
• عِنْدَهُ إحساس حاد لعِلْمِ الجمال وحسّاسيةِوإعتبارِ لشخصيات الآخرين

رسم الوجوهِ بالأفواهِ المفتوحةِ توحي عن شخص: 
• كثير الكلام
• يَحبُّ صوتَ صوتِه الخاصِ 
• عجول

رسم الوجوهِالقبيحةِ توحي عن شخص: 
• مريب
• يكره الناس
• لا يَأتمنُ الناس
• لايحب القانون والنظام
• يَفتقرُ إلى الثقة بالنّفسِ
• لا يحب العملالجماعي
• سيّئ الطبع
• يَبْدو مُهَاناً ومَحْرُوماً
• عِنْدَهُ نظرةسلبية لأكثر الأشياء
• يَبْحثُ عن أسوأ ما في كُلّ شخصِ وكُلّ ظرف
• يَمِيلُإلى تَحريف الحقيقةِ كنتيجة لوجهةِ نظره "المُظلمةِ" للأشياءِ*

----------


## بيسان

*رسم الأسهم والسلالم توحي عن شخص: 
• طموح
• لديه دافع قوي لإثْبات نفسه
• عجول 
• يَهْدفُ للوصول إلى الهدفِ الأقربِ عادة

رسم البيوتِ توحي عن شخص: 
• يبحثْ عن الاستقرار 
• الرغبةِ في تكوين عائلة
• أحيانا يبحث عن ملجأ أوبيت
• يشعر بعدم الأمان (يُمكنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مؤقتاً)
• قلق
• حب المال

إن من الأمور المهمة في تحليل الشخصية قوة ضغط القلم على الورق ومدى علاقتهبالشخصية:

الضغط الثقيل: 
• طاقته عالية (عصبي) في الغالب
• نشاطهكبير
• أحياناً يكون عدوانيا
• متحمس
• قوي الإرادة
• لديه ثقة بنفسه 

الضغط المتوسط: 
• يُشيرُ إلى شخصية متوازنة
• منظم
• مرن

الضغط الخفيف: 
• دليل الحسّاسيةِ (يتأثر بالمواقف بسرعة)
• عاطفي (رومانسي)
• إنطوائي الذات
• خجول
• شخصية ناعمة
• لطيف

الضغط الشاذ:
• قَدْ يُشيرُ إلى عدم تناسق طاقةَ الشخصَ الداخليةَ 
• غير مستقرالبال
• متقلب المزاج 
• صبره ينفد بسرعة
• مندفع
• مُتَلَهِّف
• عدواني*

----------


## بيسان

*حسنا تعالوا بنا نتعرف على بعض القوانين والعوامل المهمة لتحليلالشخصية:

أولا: ميل واتجاه الخط وعلاقته بسلوك الشخص:

ميل خط الكتابةلدى الإنسان يؤدي إلى معرفة جوانب مهمة عن شخصيته، وبالرغم من أن في الأغلب معظمالناس يتعرضون لنفس القواعد التي تحكم الخط عند التعلم في الصغر، إلا أن كل إنسانيكتب بسجيته وبطريقته الخاصة والتي تميزه عن غيره.

فماذا نقصد بميول واتجاهالخط

ميول الخط يعنياتجاه ميل الحرف نحو أو عكس اتجاه الكتابة من على الخط الأفقي أوالسطر.

فميل الخط قد يكون مع اتجاه الخط أو عكس اتجاهه، فالخط الإنجليزي مثلا يكتب من الشمال الى اليمين ويعتبر هذا اتجاه الخط.

أما الخط العربي فمنا ليمين إلى الشمال ويعتبر هذا هو اتجاه الخط العربي.

أنواع ميل واتجاه الخط:

1. ميول في اتجاه الكتابة.
2. ميول في عكس اتجاه الكتابة.
3. ميول عمودية على خط الكتابة.
4. ميول متغيرة.

تقسم ميول الخط : 

1. ميل الخط في اتجاه الكتابة من 80-110 درجة بالنسبة للزاوية القائمة (90) من الميول الطبيعية والتي تدل على شخصية:

• متوازنة وتتصرف بقدر من الموضوعية والثبات
• هذا الشخص لا يظهر عواطفه بسهولة
• يحاول أن يكون مستقلابتفكيره عن العالم الخارجي
• يتميز بعدم رفع الكلفة أمام الغرباء بسهولة
• انبساطي النزعة
• معتدل في تصرفاته
• اجتماعي إلى درجة مقبولة
• نشيطوحيوي
• عادة معتدل في ميله للوالدين (لا ينحاز إلى أحدهما) 
• عادة يكونصبورا
• يتميز بدرجة عالية من المصداقية وسعة الأفق

. زيادة الميل حتى يتعدى 65 درجة يعني أننا أمام شخص: 
• قد يكون انفعاليالنزعة
• يسهل إثارته
• انبساطي
• يحتاج إلى الناس في أغلب معاملاته
• يكره الوحدة 
• لا يهوى القراءة عادة 
• يحب العلاقات الاجتماعيةومتعلقاتها

3. زيادة الميل عن 50 درجة يعني أننا أمام شخصية:
• هستيريةبعيدة عن الاتزان
• اللامبالاة وعدم الاهتمام بأمور الحياة
• عدوانية 
• تميل إلى التضخيم والتفخيم الزائد لذاتها إلى حد اختلاق قصص وهمية لخدمة هذا الغرضواجتذاب اهتمام من حولها إلى نفسها.
. الميل في عكس اتجاه الكتابة من 110 – 140 درجة يعتبر ميلا غير طبيعيا ويدل علىشخصية:
• انطوائية 
• شديدة الحرص 
• غامضة غير ميالة إلى إظهار شخصيتهاأمام العامة
• غير اجتماعية تحب الوحدة
• غالبا تعاني من كبت، خاصة فيالمراحل العمرية الشبابية
• محبطة 
• شخص مراهق أو يتصرف تصرف طفولي
• لاتنسى الإساءة بسهولة
• ميّالة للانتقام
• خائفة
• دائما تبرر عن سلوكهاوتصرفاتها 
• شكاكة ولا تصدق ما يقال بسهولة
• عدم تحقيق الذات

أمرمهم جدا:
إذا ظهرت هذه الميول في الذكور فإن الشخصية تميل في سلوكها إلى الأنوثةوتتمحور عادة حول الأم، وتنحاز إلى جانب الأم في الحب والولاء وتفضلها على الأب. 

أما ظهور هذه الميول في الإناث فإنهن عادة يكنّ غير ودودات وغير مباليات ويقابلن الآخرين بنفور، وتغلب على تصرفاتهن تصرف الذكور.*

----------


## بيسان

5. زيادة الميل عن 140 درجة يدل على شخصية:
• تغلب عليها الانسحاب من المجتمع
• تتميز بمقاومةأفكار الآخرين
• تعتبر شخصية مرفوضة اجتماعيا
• تفكيرها سلبي فيالغالب

6. ميول عمودية على خط الكتابة الأفقي قريبة من 90 درجة تعبر عن شخصية متزنة، إلاأن ثبات الخط بهذه الدرجة باستمرار بدون تغير تنبأ عن شخصية لا تستطيع تقبل التغييرفي حياتها!!

والشخص ذو الميول العمودية في الخط مع نسبة بسيطة من التغيير فيالميل يكون:
• هادىء الطباع ورزين
• لا يظهر عواطفه بسهولة
• يحاول في كلتصرفاته أن يكون مستقلا عن العالم الخارجي
• لا يطلب مساعدة من أحد بسهولة
• يتميز بتفكيره المنطقي
• يجيد الحكم على الأشياء
• يظهر إحساسا مرهفا معالأصدقاء والمعارف
• يرفع الكلفة أمام الأهل والأقارب والأصدقاء بسهولة، إلا أنهيكون متحفظا أمام الغرباء

7. الميول المتغيرة تعبر عن التغير في الانفعال أوالتغير في درجة الحب أو الكره للأمور، ويُربط ذلك بعامل السرعة أو البطء أو عاملالانتباه أو التركيز...الخ. 

ونعني بالميول المتغيرة، الميل في اتجاه الخطأحيانا والاتجاه في عكسه أحيانا أخرى في نفس الجملة.

ويرى أهل الاختصاص أنهذا النوع من الميل دليل على أن الشخص غير قادر على التحكم فيتصرفاته.

فالكتابة في عكس اتجاه الكتابة في هذه الحالة تنبىء عن معاناة فيمرحلة المراهقة من الانفعال الزائد أو العكس، كما أنها تنبىء عن شخصية:
• يصعبالتنبؤ بسلوكها
• تتميز بالعصبية وعدم الثبات
• الشعور بالذنب
• عقد نفسيةواضحة المعالم

والزيادة في درجة الميول زيادة شديدة تدل على أن هذه الشخصيةغير مستقرة متغيرة على الدوام.

ثانيا: حجم الخط وعلاقته بشخصية الفرد:
يعتبر حجم الخط أيضا من العوامل المهمةفي التشخيص، إلا أنه ينبغي ربطه بعوامل أخرى والحرص على عدم الحكم على سلوك الشخصبمجرد حجم خطه!! فالتشخيص من عامل واحد يعتبر خطأ جسيما كما هو معروف.

----------


## بيسان

تعريف حجم الخط:
هو المسافة بين أعلى نقطة في الحرف وأسفل نقطة فيه، بمعنى آخر هوالمسافة بين ارتفاع أعلى وأسفل الحرف، علما بأن هذا العامل له خصائص ومميزات مهمةجدا تدل إلى حد كبير على شخصية صاحب الخط.

الخط الكبير:
هو الذي يصل في معدله إلى 10 ملليمتر ومكتوب تحت ظروف طبيعيةللكاتب حيث تعكس طبيعته في الكتابة ويدل هذا الحجم من الخط على أن الشخص:
• موضوعي بدرجة كبيرة
• عملي النزعة 
• يجذب الاهتمام إلى نفسه بإجادته لمايقوم به من عمل
• يبدو دائما فخورا بما يقوم به من عمل
• يحب النشاط الخارجيمثل الرياضة 
• له خيال واسع 

أما إذا زاد حجم الخط عن هذا المعدل فإنالشخص مبالغ إلى حد كبير ويتخيل أشياء يقصد بها إظهار ذاته بالقوة أوبالشجاعة.

كما أن هذا الشخص في العادة ينقصه التحكم في نفسه وقد يكون ميالللغيرة الشديدة أحيانا والتي تحوله إلى عدواني.

وزيادة الخط زيادة كبيرة عنهذا يدل على أننا أمام مشاكل في الشخصية تكون عسيرة الحل ومتطرفة إلى حد كبير، ويجبالإشارة في هذا المقام إلى أن كبر الخط أو صغره قد يظهر أيضا في كلمة واحدة أولهاكبير وآخرها صغير أو العكس وهذا العامل له دلالة أخرى سنتطرق إليه لاحقا إن شاءالله.

أما الأطفال فعادة تظهر لديهم الخط الكبير في مراحل عمرية محددة وهيأحيانا تدل على الأنانية أو الفخر والاعتزاز أو محاولة جذب انتباه من حولهمإليهم.

الخط المتوسط:
هو الذي يصل في معدله إلى 7 ملليمتر ويدل علىشخصية:
• تسهل التعامل معها
• يمكن أن تتكيف بسهولة
• انبساطية في أغلبالأحيان
• تتصف بالعلاقات الحميمة والكرم المادي أحيانا، إلا أن هذا العامل لابدأن يربط بسعة الحروف أي مدى الهواء الداخل في الحروف المقفولة مثل القاف والفاءوالطاء ..... الخ.

الخط الصغير:
هو الذي يصل في أقصى معدله إلى 6ملليمتر، ويدل على أن صاحب هذا الخط:
• موضوعي
• عملي النزعة
• غير متطرففي آرائه
• عنده ذكاء حاد
• يجيد التحصيل العلمي والتركيز 
• لديه مهاراتالتذكر
• يجيد التحكم في نفسه
• ملاحظ جيد للتفاصيل
• يجيد التطبيقالعملي

أما إذا كان الخط أصغر من 3 ملليمتر فنحن أمام شخصية شديدة التعقيدأنانية ذات أفكار خاطئة عن نفسها بالإضافة إلى أمراض نفسية قد تكون واضحة التأثير .

----------


## بيسان

بعض الحروف وما ترمز إليها بحسب شكلها:

حرف النون (ن):
• إذا كانت نقطة النون في وسط الحرف تماما، دل ذلك على توازن الشخص في نظرته للماضي والحاضر والمستقبل وأنه عملي النزعة.

• أما إذا كانت النقطة متجهة نحو اليمين في اتجاه الكتابة، فيدل على أن الشخص يتطلع للمستقبل ومتفائل.

• أما إذا كانت النقطة متجهة لليسار في عكس اتجاه الكتابة، فإن الشخص عادة يعيش في ماضيه ويتمنى لو كانت الأيام الحاضرة كالماضية، وفي الغالب لديه أمراض نفسية سواء علم بها أم لا.

• أما إذا كانت النقطة متجهة للأعلى في الوسط، فإن الشخص طموحه عالي (خيالي).

• إذا كانت النقطة على النون أو غير النون مرسومة مثل الدائرة الصغيرة بدلا من نقطة فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص يحب المظهر كثيرا والأناقة وعادة يكون حساسا جدا.

حرف الصاد (ص):
• اذا كتب الشخص حرف الصاد في صورة مثلث فهذا يدل ‏على أن ضغط الدم عنده عال ويتسم بالعصبية الشديدة

• إذا كتب الصاد على صورة ‏‏دائرة فهو شخص كتوم لا يعبر عما بداخله بسهولة وهو غامض وغير صريح في التعبير عن ‏‏المشاعر والأفكار

ما ينطبق على الصاد ينطبق على الضاد

وإليكم حرف جديد ومدلولاته بحسب شكل كتابته 

حرف الكاف (ك):
• إذا كان الطرف الأفقي لخط الكاف الأمامي والمرتكز على الخط العمودي أطول من الخط الخلفي فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص تركيزه على المستقبل أكثر من الحاضر والماضي.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي لحرف الكاف متساوي الطرفين فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص متوازن بين الماضي والمستقبل ويعتبر مخطط جيد ويُحسِن التعلم.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف أعلى من الخط العمودي له (منفصل عنه) فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص خيالي جدا ويفكر في أشياء لا يمكن تحقيقها بسهولة.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف على الخط العمودي له (متصل به) فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص عملي جدا وينجز المهام التي توكل إليه.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف على الخط العمودي له ولكنه مائل إلى فوق ومتصل بالخط العمودي، فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص طموحه عالي.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف على الخط العمودي له ولكنه منفصل عن الخط العمودي له، فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص طموحه عالي ولكنه لا ينجز مهامه على الوجه الكامل.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف على الخط العمودي له ومتصل به ولكن طرفه الأمامي طويل، فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص طاقته عالية أو عدواني يميل للعنف.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف أعلى من الخط العمودي له ومنحني على شكل نصف دائرة (منفصل عنه) فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص يتأثر بسرعة ويتضايق وغالبا ما يكون خائفا.

• إذا كان الخط الأفقي للكاف على الخط العمودي له ومتصل به وممدود مدا أفقيا، فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص طموحه عادي.

إليكم مزيدا من الحروف وعلاقتها بالشخصية من طريقة كتابتها:

حرف الطاء (ط):
• إذا كان خط العصا على حرف الطاء موصول، دل ذلك على أن الشخص لما يبدأ أي عمل فإنه ينجزه وينهيه.

• إذا كان خط العصا على الطاء مفصول، دل ذلك على أن الشخص متردد وجبان أحيانا.

• إذا كان خط العصا على الطاء مفصول ومتطاير فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص خيالي.

• سعة الهواء في الطاء يدل على زيادة في الكرم أو الإسراف الاجتماعي أو العاطفة أو المال والعكس بالعكس.

وما ينطبق على حرف الطاء ينطبق على حرف الظاء.

حرف الحاء (ح): 
• إذا كانت الحاء مفتوحة الرأس فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص منفتح ولديه القدرة على التكلم أمام الآخرين بطلاقة.

• إذا كان رأس الحاء مغلقا ويأخذ شكل المثلث فيدل ذلك على العصبية.

• إذا كان رأس الحاء مغلقا وهناك خط زائد مائل للأسفل فيدل على أن الشخص عنيد.

وما ينطبق على حرف الحاء ينطبق على حرفي الخاء والجيم.

حرف الهاء (هـ): 
• إذا كانت الهاء في آخر الكلمة مرسومة كالتاء المربوطة ربطا محكما كاملا، دل ذلك على أن الشخص مثالي ومتوازن ويحب الترتيب.

• إذا كانت الهاء في آخر الكلمة ومرسومة كالتاء المربوطة ولكن هناك خط زائد مائل للحرف الذي قبل الهاء فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص مثالي زيادة عن اللزوم وإذا زاد في هذا الخط يكون عدوانيا حتى يصل للمثالية، يحب أن يرتفع على حساب غيره أو أنه عنيد.

• أما إذا كانت الهاء في آخر الكلمة ومرسومة كالتاء المربوطة ولكن الهاء غير مغلقة فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص متقلب في آراءه.

• إذا كانت الهاء صغيرة وليس فيها هواء فإن هذا الشخص لا يمكن قيادته بسهولة. 

حرف الياء (ي):
• إذا كانت الياء مرسومة كما هي من غير زيادة أو نقصان دل ذلك على توازن الشخص.

• إذا كانت الياء في نهايتها، الخط يميل إلى الأعلى فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص يميل إلى التفاؤل.

• إذا كان الخط في نهاية حرف الياء مغلق على الحرف ومائل إلى الأسفل، دل ذلك على أن الشخص كتوم وعنيد ومتشائم.

حرف السين (س) ... 
أحب الحروف إلى مدربي علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية 

إذا كان سن حرف السين في مقدمة الحرف مثلث الشكل، دل ذلك على أن الشخص نظامه التمثيلي بصري.

إذا كان سن حرف السين مكتوب بثلاثة أسنة أو رؤوس (س) في مقدمة الحرف، دل ذلك على أن الشخص حركي وإن كانت أنثى فعادة تكون لديها مهارة يدوية، والنظام التمثيلي للشخص سمعي.

إذا كان سن حرف السين في مقدمة الحرف مستقيم وأفقي، دل ذلك على أن الشخص نظامه التمثيلي حسي.

وما ينطبق على حرف السين ينطبق على حرف الشين مع زيادة:

إذا كانت النقط فوق الشين ثلاث نقاط واضحة فيدل على أن الشخص ذو تركيز عالي.
أما إذا كانت النقاط الثلاث على شكل مثلث فيدل ذلك على أن الشخص عصبي .... وينطبق عليه كل ما ينطبق على المثلث.
وإذا كانت النقاط الثلاث على الشين بشكل الدائرة، فينطبق عليه كل ما ينطبق على الشكل الدائري.


حرف ( لا )

هذا فقط يوحي عن نفسية الشخص أثناء الكتابة(وقت الكتابة) كما أن كتابتها بالطرق الثلاثة يعني أن الشخص مرن يستطيع أن يتكييف مع جميع الأنظمة التمثيلية...

غير أنه ينبغي أن يلاحظ أي الأشكال أكثر ورودا وبالتالي يمكن تحديد النظام الغالب على الشخص 

فقد يكتب مرة الشين مستقيمة الرأس وخمس مرات بالرؤوس الثلاثة، فنقول حينها أن الشخص سمعي حسي وهكذا

=======

نكرر منقول للفائدة


والله يعطيكم العافية
ومشكوورين ع المتابعه
اختكم... بيساان

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيش العافية بيسونه 
وعساش على القوة 

 وتسلم يدينش على الطرح

----------


## بيسان

هلا والله بخيتوو ام محمد
زادتنا البركه في حضورش الرائع
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ع التواجد
وبالتوفيق
اختك..بيسوو

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

الف الف شكر لك اخيه..

بيسان
على الموضوع المتتابع الجميل..
ويعطيش الف عافية..
وبانتظار المزيد..

بحر

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو خيتو بيسان
موضوع رووووووووعه خيتو
وناسه انا خلاص ببدأ احلل اللي حوالي من خطهم ههههههههههههههه
تحياتي خيتو ولاعدمنا تواجدك الرائع دوما
ريووش

----------


## الكرزه

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*الموضوع فضيع* 
*يسلمو خيه* 
*بيسان*
*على طرحك الجميل*

----------


## سيناريو

اسعدني الموضوع يالله كل واحد يحلل الثاني هههههههه
يعطيش الف الف عافية

----------


## أمل الظهور

*بيسووووووونه* 



*موضوعك جناااااااااااااان* 


*<<<<تحب هالاشياء مررررررررررره* 


*ذكرتيني كانت لي اهتمامات كبيره بخط اليد* 



*قرأت الموضوع وباقي اقرا الحروف قلت بخليها بعدين الى ان اكتب واشوف* 


*<<تبي تكتشف حالها على الرووووووواق* 



*تسلمي يالغلا على الجهد الحلوووو* 



*ماننحرم من مواضيعك الرووعه* 



*موفقه*

----------


## بيسان

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع في متصفحي
ومشكوووورين ع توواجدكم الرائع
وان شااء الله ستفدتووا من الطرح
بحر الشوق
الريشة الناعمة
الكرزه
سيناريو
امل الظهور<< طمنينا عن النتيجة
الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه
وبالتوفيق
اختكم..بيسوو

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين بيسان*

*حبيبتي*

*بس تعبت وأنا أقراه طويل*

*بس مفيد*

*يالله  بالتوفيق وعطاش ربي العافيه*

----------


## حبي حيدري

شقولش يانيسان انت رائعة فعلا يااختي بتميزك الرائع فمواضيعك جميلة وعلى قدر كبير من الفائدةالى الامام

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*كل الشكر لكي غاليتي بيسان* 
*الموضوع رووعة جدا لاعدمناك*
*                       تقبلي تحياتي ودمتي في رعاية الإله..*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

مشكور اختي على الطرح القيم
تسلمي,.

----------


## همسات وله

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]

----------


## علي pt

صحيح الموضوع قديم ~
بس بالنسبة لي جديد وأكثر من رائع ،،

مشكوره أختي بيسان على الطرح المتميز ..

لا حرمنا من قلمكم ~

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووووووووو*
*موضووووووع  * 
*روووووووووعه*
*وجدا ممتع*
*الله يعطيش العافيه اخت بيسان*

----------


## حنايا الروح

تسلمي أختي على المعلومات الجميلة ونطلب المزيد في البرمحة اللغوية العصبية لانها مرة شيئ.

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورين وبارك الله بيج على هاذة الجهود

موضوع في غاية الروعة   وستفدنا منه كثيرا 

تقبلي مني كل التحية والحترام

----------

